
Teleport 2.4 released - runesoerensen
https://gravitational.com/blog/teleport_2.4_released/
======
twakefield
Pretty excited about this (even though its a .x release). There are some nice
features in the OSS edition, including better support for OpenSSH nodes and
Github OAuth[0], and it also is the first release where you can use the
Enterprise features at a standard monthly subscription price[1].

[0]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/releases](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/releases)

[1] [https://gravitational.com/blog/teleport-pro-
business/](https://gravitational.com/blog/teleport-pro-business/)

~~~
mxpxrocks10
do you have a public roadmap for future releases?

~~~
old-gregg
The best place to look would probably be here:
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/milestones](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/milestones)

~~~
mxpxrocks10
thanks

------
MetricMike
Yey! 2.4 finalized another crucial feature that didn't make it into the
changelog or release notes - the --insecure-no-tls flag for operating behind a
proxy with SSL termination (such as with a load balancer in AWS)

------
mdekkers
...Eyewateringly expensive

------
skrowl
Aww, still no windows bins?

~~~
aberoham
The web UI client works really well from Chrome on Windows

